# Cool battle map/terrain set-ups



## RangerWickett (Sep 5, 2012)

One of the guys running ZEITGEIST: The Gears of Revolution posted a few pics of a scene from the first adventure, where the PCs have to take a lighthouse.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-publishing/328206-zeitgeist-chronicles-unit-42-a.html#post6008324

Have you done anything like this?


----------



## the Jester (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I built a rough facsimile of the Feywild ruins in King of the Trollhaunt Warrens for my game a little over a year ago. It was lots of fun!


----------



## pogre (Sep 6, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> Have you done anything like this?




Pretty much every adventure I run. I'm trying to paint a ton of minis and terrain for my Runelords campaign that starts in November.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 6, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 6, 2012)

Check out this guy over at Goodman Games' forums-

Goodman Games • View topic - Isle of the Sea Drake 3D play photos...

He has a few threads there, I think, yep, try here also-

http://www.goodman-games.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=41951

Lush!

Cheers PDR


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Sep 6, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> Pics?




YEAH! Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## BriarMonkey (Sep 6, 2012)

I've used Lego to do such things with important encounters.  But even with that, the setups don't tend to be nearly as elaborate as the images linked in the thread.

I should really work on that...


----------



## Jupp (Sep 6, 2012)

We did use EZ Dungeons for some part of our Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk campaign. The first time I used that setup produced a series of Ooooh's and Aaaah's. Though we've now moved to using a LED TV as a battle map but I am sure those dungeon tiles will come into play again. They are too cool to not use them again.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Sep 6, 2012)

I built a multi-level kobold warren that filled the interior of a large crag and was topped by a dragon's lair out of cardboard and Gaming Paper for my party back in our early days of 4e.  A lot of carboard, a lot of guide-wire, and a lot of Gaming Paper.  but in the end it was pretty cool, since the party could be split on multiple levels of the crag (they had to run from the base to the top to confront the dragon in a limited time period), and I could make it one enormous encounter.

We had the faster PCs running upwards 1-2 levels before the rest of the party, PCs dropping to negative HP and other PCs having to backtrack for them while fending off pestering kobolds, and a really malevolent green dragon waiting for the party at the top, ready to slaughter the wizard that was the party's only hope of escaping the island their ship wrecked off the coast of.

Good times.  A lot of work, but totally worth it in the end.  My players really seemed to enjoy it.

Sadly, I don't think any pictures exist of my (not so) masterpiece. =/


----------



## pogre (Sep 6, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> Pics?




I plan to do lots and lots of photos for the November campaign. In the meantime, here are some scenes from previous games:








<click picture to see larger version>


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 7, 2012)

On Gary Gygax Day, July 27th, the anniversary of his father's birthday, Ernie ran some of us through an adventure he's been working on for likely later publication.  He had a ton of Dwarven Forge sets that Stefan Pokorny sent over in time for the occasion.  He also had a great many Ral Partha minis that were simply inked and we used painted minis just for the PCs.

EN World: RPG News & Reviews - Mark CMG's Album: Gary Gygax Day July 27, 2102


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 7, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing! BTW what is that large creature in pic 2 based on? Wood?





If I am getting the right picture, it was a watery enemy of the elemental variety. 

EN World: RPG News & Reviews - Mark CMG's Album: Gary Gygax Day July 27, 2102 - Picture


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Sep 7, 2012)

Mark CMG said:


> If I am getting the right picture, it was a watery enemy of the elemental variety.
> 
> EN World: RPG News & Reviews - Mark CMG's Album: Gary Gygax Day July 27, 2102 - Picture




Sorry I was unclear. I meant the actual base the mini was attached to. I'm curious because I backed the Reaper KS and am wondering what to use to base the Gargantuan and Colossal ( 6x6 square, 6in diameter, or larger) minis on.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 7, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Sorry I was unclear. I meant the actual base the mini was attached to. I'm curious because I backed the Reaper KS and am wondering what to use to base the Gargantuan and Colossal ( 6x6 square, 6in diameter, or larger) minis on.




Ah, I think I see.  That blueish dragony thing is part of a lamp (you can see the chord with the switch going to it) that was on the table for lighting.  But, any craft store should have a good selection of bases you can use though they'll be fresh and unpainted when you buy them.  If you don't want to carry the particular mini around with you or rely solely on measurements, make a footprint template by tracing it on a piece of paper or cardstock and cut it out to take along.  Sometimes a base can seem large enough but once the figure is on the base you wish there was a bit more real estate around it.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Sep 7, 2012)

ROFL a lamp! It looked at first glance like a colossal mini! *Runs to go get his eyes checked!*

Thanks for the info btw


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 7, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> ROFL a lamp! It looked at first glance like a colossal mini! *Runs to go get his eyes checked!*
> 
> Thanks for the info btw





Don't be too hard on yourself, it is made in such a fashion that it *is* essentially a colossal mini, but with a lampshade and a light bulb!


----------



## Lwaxy (Sep 10, 2012)

Husband is currently building a lego set for an epic battle to come up, but no pics until it's all done


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Sep 11, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> Husband is currently building a lego set for an epic battle to come up, but no pics until it's all done



Very cool! Yes, please share when you can!


----------



## Wycen (Sep 14, 2012)

Specifically this was a lighthouse we investigated, but depending on how creative the DM is feeling we sometimes get Dwarven Forge or map tiles, or other stuff.

Scrapbook


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 30, 2012)

I just saw this one over at Reddit: Fortress Assault. - Imgur


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 2, 2013)

Goonalan said:


> Check out this guy over at Goodman Games' forums-
> 
> Goodman Games • View topic - Isle of the Sea Drake 3D play photos...
> 
> ...




That's me. I'm still posting stuff with 3D paper terrain. Here are the links to all the adventures:

The play history of the group (starting from Level 1, D&D4e) is captured in forums and blog posts throughout the known world:


The Sellswords of Punjar – Though the play-by-play is not recorded here, there are many build pictures of Cutpurse Alley, where all the action took place starting at 1st level.
The Scepter Tower of Spellgard – Only the first few sessions have summary play notes, but you can see the paper terrain builds in detail. This took them through 4th level and sees the exit of Cleora the party Artificer.
Prey for Smiley Bob – A one-shot to introduce two new characters – a fire elementalist and an illusionist.
The Scions of Punjar – A detailed play-by-play of a great murder mystery taking the party up to 6th level… [I added an epic conflict at the end, again.] This time, Tobin abandons the party to pursue his blood-quest. If you like paper terrain, by sure to check out this thread. Party reaches level 6.
The Orcs of Stonefang Pass – The most recently completed adventure follows our heroes through the Ironwall mountains on the way to Gardmore Abbey, chasing cards from the Deck of Many Things. They leave the mountains at level 8.
Madness at Gardmore Abbey – Just getting underway, watch for updates on the adventure log


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 6, 2013)

I've read checked out and read through a few of them, I'll go back when I have more time and make my way through all of them- you sir are a marvel.


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 6, 2013)

Goonalan said:


> I've read checked out and read through a few of them, I'll go back when I have more time and make my way through all of them- you sir are a marvel.




Why, thank you!


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 15, 2013)

My group has started Madness at Gardmore Abbey, and the first stop is Winterhaven. And though there was no combat planned, I built the town out anyway...


Here's some teaser shots - click through to see a dozen more:














Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ass-with-3D-Paper-Terrain/page4#ixzz2euepTIeh


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 25, 2013)

The next post is up: The Dragon's Roost






You should definitely check out my Bahamut's Temple...


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 25, 2013)

I love the shadows thrown by those pillars!


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 25, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> I love the shadows thrown by those pillars!




Thanks! Me too! My players take some pretty awesome shots - making the effort worth sharing.

One thing that made the Temple build look so good was using the supplied map for the floor. So much texture to build on...


----------



## SkidAce (Sep 26, 2013)

Humble efforts...


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 26, 2013)

SkidAce said:


> Humble efforts...




Wow, that looks like a very high level encounter. Well done! What is that map from?

Is that a Baphomet or the orange demon from the cover of the AD&D Player's handbook?
Where'd you get that "mini"?


----------



## SkidAce (Sep 26, 2013)

THe map is from the _Keep on the Shadowfell_ adventure that I incorporated into my world to teach my friends 4e.  It is a level 1-4 adventure.

The statues, blood, and gaping portal to another plane does make it look high level though doesn't it, never looked at it that way.  Cool.

The large stone "demon" is a place holder for the statue of Orcus that is supposed to be in the adventure.  My friend picked it up when he was in Europe as a door stop.  (We are all in the military, we find cool stuff everywhere)

The adventure itself can be a little bland, but if you customize it for your world (I changed deities, power groups, and background) and tinker with the encounters, it can be a good time for all.  We had a blast.

(Until they came out of the keep into a sudden snowstorm to find the combined armies of Pelor, Bahamut, and Takhisis poised to level the place due to the "danger".


----------



## frandallfarmer (Oct 26, 2013)

The post is up! The party goes through the Catacombs under Gardmore Abbey - Here's some sample pix...


----------



## frandallfarmer (Nov 7, 2013)

New post! the-forsite-irregulars.obsidianportal.com/adventure-log/the-dragon-in-bahamuts-vault








​


----------



## Lwaxy (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh wow...


----------



## frandallfarmer (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's the Abberant Power Cards I made for the Watchtower encounter (Ran it this week, still waiting for photos). Print, cut and use!





Aberrant Power Cards by Oracle Omega, on Flickr


Made these with Magic Set Editor and the D&D 4e Power Card Template by Tintagel


----------



## frandallfarmer (Nov 29, 2013)

*More Gardmore Abbey Play Pix!*

the latest chapter "Sir Oakley's End"

















"Sir Oakley's End"


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 30, 2013)

These are just glorious.

Props for your props...


----------



## JellyfishGames (Dec 10, 2013)

These are fabulous maps! Lots of talent and patience going on here.


----------



## frandallfarmer (Dec 27, 2013)

*Gardmore Abbey Update: Auld Acquaintance in the Feygrove*

Then we start the Feygrove chain with Auld Acquaintance in the Feygrove












​


----------



## frandallfarmer (Jan 6, 2014)

*The Watchtower at Gardmore Abbey*

Second to last update of the Forsite Irregulars' run of the Madness of Gardmore Abbey: The Watchtower is up.






It includes some trippy planar travel into the Far Realm:











​

.. A wizard's lab:



​

and a massive battle for control of the tower:



​


----------



## frandallfarmer (Jan 24, 2014)

*Bakrosh!*

Split the last post into two (to give the Finale it's just deserts.)


Here's the latest: https://the-forsite-irregulars.obsidianportal.com/adventure-log/bakrosh


----------



## frandallfarmer (Feb 14, 2014)

*Finale!*

It took forever for me to build up the emotional stamina to post the finale from my Gardmore Abbey campaign (since it signaled my temporary suspension from running any more sessions until I find steady work...)


Here it is! http://the-forsite-irregulars.obsidianportal.com/posts/the-sundering with the usual teaser images...


Oh yeah, I went epic. Can't resist.

















This post has a soundtrack.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh... wow... 

I feel totally inadequate as GM now.


----------



## frandallfarmer (Feb 20, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> Oh... wow...
> 
> I feel totally inadequate as GM now.




Don't do that! I picked up papercraft terrain because of
my total lack of abilty to describe a setting...

BTW, it is really easy to get started (and many kits are free!)

You just need thick paper (cardstock), a printer, scissors/knife and glue.

RPGNow has great free starter kits from most designers.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh I own a lot of sets already, but our laser printer is partially broke and would give me pink trees and red rivers or some such... which could be cool in some worlds but not the ones I am currently playing in 

Our big LEGO battle will soon begin though. Husband spent a looong time perfecting the terrain.


----------



## frandallfarmer (Feb 24, 2014)

[MENTION=53286]Lwaxy[/MENTION] Pictures, please!


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 24, 2014)

Husband is a perfectionist, I'm waiting for his ok


----------



## tangleknot (Feb 24, 2014)

Those interested in Terrain or mini's...

Dwarven forge has released their new line of Game tiles.  These tiles are 25% the cost of their resin products, interchangeable, and they include swinging doors, stairs, columns, hallways, rooms etc...  They have mentioned that these tiles are not going to get any cheaper (they ran a 2 million dollar kickstarter last year and bought a lot of inventory to bring the cost down), future restocking of these game tiles will be more expensive.

I could post a picture, but just google Dwarven forge and start drooling, they are totally worth it.  If your on a budget you can save some money and easily paint them yourselves (they have painting videos), they also sell the paint and brushes.

In a few weeks Dwarven forge should be starting up their Caverns Game Tiles kickstarter, so far they look amazing!

For Old school metal miniatures Tome of Horrors 2 kickstarter ends in 3.5 days.


----------



## frandallfarmer (May 12, 2014)

*Now on KICKSTARTER: Elven Papercraft Tower & Wall Set*

[h=2]Now on KICKSTARTER: Elven Papercraft Tower & Wall Set[/h][h=3](moved from Indegogo)[/h]


*1*
JUN/14
​


UPDATE: This campaign has moved to Kickstarter, there are now textures, animations, more (cheaper!) levels…
If you like the papercraft terrain here, be sure to check out the new crowdfunding campaign:





​Elven Papercraft Tower & Wall Set
The project page features photos from my adventure log!




​


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 3, 2014)

*Papercuts 2014 Awards - VOtign now through September 6th!*

If you like paper minis and/or terrain - there are community-voted awards for design and/or construction!

Check out this board: http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/board/141/papercuts-2014

I've got two entries, one for the Winterhaven layout I shared here on Enworld which you can vote for on this post: http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/board/141/papercuts-2014






And a newer model/kitbash called "Evening at the Adventures' Guild" - vote here: http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/thread/6295/papercraft-action-submissions-2014






Of course there are a lot of models to look at, and you get multiple votes in every category, so enjoy!


----------



## Cherno (Sep 3, 2014)

I made a "Future Noir" city for a The Department campaign (think Blade Runner).

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?334608-Future-Noir-Blade-Runner-amp-The-Department


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 3, 2014)

Cherno said:


> I made a "Future Noir" city for a The Department campaign (think Blade Runner).




I love it!


----------



## frandallfarmer (Jan 16, 2015)

*Return of the Titans Returns!*

[After almost a year hiatus, my campaign has resumed, and the first post is up! This is how I know 2015 is going to be a better year than 2014!]





https://the-forsite-irregulars.obsidianportal.com/adventure-log/no-rest-for-the-weary

Since we last met, I've collected a lot of different terrain, including 2 Kickstarters of Dwarven Forge, so you're going to see a lot more mixed media in my games...


----------



## Hippy (Jan 19, 2015)

The pics in this thread have been great!  Thanks for posting them everyone, it has really been inspiring!.  As you can see from my low posting number, I do not add content that much, however I thought I'd chime in on a technique I stumbled across on YouTube.  The gentleman's moniker is "DM Scotty" and he has created what he calls 2.5 D.  His show is the "DM's Craft".  The technique is simple and he has tons of videos to show you how to do this.  I love the technique, because it simulates the walls, so you don't have issues moving the minis around the tiles.  They are simply made of cardboard, cardstock, glue and paint.  I did add some modeling paste for the slime pools and clean water pools, but still very simple.  As inexpensive as you can imagine for terrain.  Here are some pics from my Pathfinder game:



Hope this adds to the conversation and gives you all some more ideas.

Game on!

Hippy


----------



## tangleknot (Jan 19, 2015)

+1 to above thread.  Although I've pursued the Dwarven forge terrain http://i.imgur.com/iHA6aLM.jpg http://i.imgur.com/252WVko.jpg DM Scotty's videos are great for those who want great quality tiles and miniatures on a shoe string budget. 

As for Homemade ideas.  I've made 2 of these "battle chests" over the years.They're really easy to make and take only a couple hours.  The bottom foam is 1/2 in, its glued to 1, 2, or 3in foam which is cut with razor knife.They're  glued with tacky glue and dyed with black clothing dye (original foam is nasty green).  I use a 40% coupon at Joans fabrics (deals happen twice a year, x-mass and 4th July'ish) so cost per chest is $10 tool box from Walmart, ~$25-$35 in foam, $5 in dye and glue.  My original chest held 300-400 miniatures, but this depends on miniature size and how close you place them together.  http://i.imgur.com/FFCcqJJ.jpg http://i.imgur.com/uoS44uG.jpg http://i.imgur.com/BgYWec7.jpg


----------



## Hippy (Jan 19, 2015)

Very cool!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## frandallfarmer (Feb 4, 2015)

*Planescape's Infinite Staircase: Parc Güell as the Temple of Selûne*

Because my D&D 5e campaign reached Paragon tier and they are going into the planes via the Infinite Staircase - and to find that, they need to visit the Temple of Selûne, in the plane of Ysgard - Well if THAT doesn't sound all otherwolrdly and just like Gaudi, I'm not sure anything would!

So - In a flurry of 20+ more hours of work, I finished it!

Please, enjoy my 3x scale partially collapsing Parc Güell that, all together overflows a 36" square table! I can't wait to reveal it to my players!





Parc Güell Paper Model kitbashed 3x for D&D by Oracle Omega, on Flickr




Parc Güell Paper Model kitbashed 3x for D&D by Oracle Omega, on Flickr




Parc Güell Paper Model kitbashed 3x for D&D by Oracle Omega, on Flickr




Parc Güell Paper Model kitbashed 3x for D&D by Oracle Omega, on Flickr




Parc Güell Paper Model kitbashed 3x for D&D by Oracle Omega, on Flickr




Parc Güell Paper Model kitbashed 3x for D&D by Oracle Omega, on Flickr




Parc Güell Paper Model kitbashed 3x for D&D by Oracle Omega, on Flickr

​
More snaps here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/franda...7650220488008/

Now, I have to figure out where to store it.


----------



## frandallfarmer (May 8, 2015)

*The Temple of Selûne*

I finally posted the photoblog for the session that featured the Parc Guell model:

https://the-forsite-irregulars.obsidianportal.com/adventure-log/the-temple-of-sel-ne

Some selected images from the post:

​
Next up is the Infinite Staircase


----------



## magesgames (Jun 30, 2015)

You are amazing!!!!


----------



## frandallfarmer (Aug 2, 2015)

*This year's contest just announced!*

The 2015 Papercuts are now ON! You have one month (until 9/1/15) to submit your entries.

http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/thread/7052/papercuts-2015


How to play: Make stuff out of paper, take a picture, start a thread in the appropriate part of the Papercuts Showcase boards.
Post your picture and a download (if a design entry) of the model or miniature.
Discuss and enjoy.
Entries submitted in previous Papercuts are not acceptable.
Forum Hoard submissions that have not been entered into a previous Papercuts competition are acceptable.

The submission deadline for this year is Tuesday September 1st, 2015.

There will be six categories for submission:

1) Best Single Figure - The design must be original*. Three pictures maximum to show off your work, download required.

2) Best Multi-figure - A group of figures. All figures must be original design*. Three pictures maximum to show off your work, download required.

3) Best Model kit - 3D terrain, vehicle, building- what have you, a multi-piece kit. Original designs only*. Three pictures maximum to show off your work, download required.

4) Best Tileset - Flat, two-dimensional maps with grids or no grids of any size or quantity. Original designs only*. Three pictures maximum to show off your work, download required.

Bear in mind that once they are uploaded here I will be gathering the submissions and creating a downloads gallery at onemonk.com just like I do for the Hoard submissions. So putting up an entry for a limited time download just to be an entry then removing the download post-showcase would not be acceptable.

5) Papercraft in Action - A diorama** scenic category. Models and miniatures can be from any published or original source. Papercraft must feature prominently in this categories entries, but can also feature elements from other mediums; metal or resin minis and models for example. Three pictures maximum to show off your work, no download required.

6) Hot Rod and Kit-bashers - A papercraft diorama** scenic category, but with a personal twist. This category is to highlight how you improved, modified, or mangled someone’s work. There are many examples in this forum of users modifying a designers work. Three pictures maximum to show off your work, no download required.

7) BEST IN SHOW - The one entry that says Papercuts 2015 to you. This category will be assembled from all of the other entries in the other categories.

One entry per participant per category.

*Original design; Re-skinning someone else's model with original textures doesn't work, that belongs in the kit-bashers category. You can pull textures and modify them for use from sites like www.cgtextures.com/ as long as you give credit; "Some textures in this model were used with permission from www.cgtextures.com/" Peeling somebody else's texture work off of a finished model also wouldn't count as original work.

** The emphasis of the diorama categories should be on how well you built your pieces and presented them.
Be sure to add model sources; Miniatures by Okumarts and Squirmydad, models by Squirmydad and Worldworks Games, ground tiles by Fat Dragon Games. No download required and the diorama does not have to be made up of pieces that you personally designed.

Prizes will be in the form of gift-certificates to One Book Shelf. 

The prize amounts are as follows;
Single Figure Design
1st $20.00
2nd $10.00
3rd $5.00

Multi-Figure Design
1st $50.00
2nd $35.00
3rd $20.00

Model Design
1st $30.00
2nd $20.00
3rd $10.00

Tileset Design
1st $30.00
2nd $20.00
3rd $10.00

Papercraft in Action Builders
1st $20.00
2nd $10.00
3rd $5.00

Kit-Bash Builders
1st $20.00
2nd $10.00
3rd $5.00

Best in Show: $30.00

Design submissions will be in the form of photographs of your figures and models as well as a free download of the entry. I recommend services such as Dropbox for the download and for the image hosting. Create a new submission in the appropriate forum category between now and the deadline; 09/01/2015. 

Builder submissions will be in the form of photographs of your figures and models. I recommend services such as Dropbox for the download and for the image hosting. Create a new submission in the appropriate forum category between now and the deadline; 09/01/2015. 

Judging will be determined 100% by forum member voting. 

Photography is a factor due to the fact that if we can't see it well, it will affect the scoring. Modifying the presentation image for lighting and sharpness is acceptable, just don't add embellishments to the presentation picture that are not present in the finished model or miniature. Likewise make sure it is easy to download your model or miniature design submission.

Rules of entry subject to change, but hopefully not. Check back periodically for updates. Have fun with creating your submissions, and Good Luck!

Single Figure Design Submissions
Multi-Figure Design Submissions
Model Design Submissions
Tileset Design Submissions
Papercraft in Action Builders Submissions
Kit-Bashers in Action Builders Submissions

http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/thread/7052/papercuts-2015


----------



## frandallfarmer (Aug 26, 2015)

One week left to enter!

I just published my entry: "Miracle at the Igreja com Cuzerio"

Just a sample:


----------



## pickin_grinnin (Aug 27, 2015)

Cherno said:


> I made a "Future Noir" city for a The Department campaign (think Blade Runner).
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?334608-Future-Noir-Blade-Runner-amp-The-Department





That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Cherno (Aug 30, 2015)

pickin_grinnin said:


> That is a thing of beauty!




Why thank you


----------



## frandallfarmer (Sep 1, 2015)

frandallfarmer said:


> The 2015 Papercuts are now ON! You have one month (until 9/1/15) to submit your entries.




Time to vote and/or check out the amazing entries this year. A record (and a record number of first-time contributors!)

http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/board/156/papercuts-2015

It'll be tough to choose a winner, but the first 4 categories all required the designers upload their figs/models/tiles for FREE download!

How can you not check out the free stuff?


----------

